# Slimline Glock?



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

Does Glock only make one slimline pistol the Glock 36? Or are there other models available such as in 9mm?
The width of the standard models has always bothered me, It just doesn't feel right in my hand.


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

Cancel that, I've searched heavy and found my answer....NO! Guess I won't be buying a Glock anytime soon.


----------

